# Please Nominate Rushden Persian Rescue



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*Please Cross post and Nominate Rushden Persian Rescue !!!!!!!!

This is one of the rescues we are proud to work with so please please help them to win

Please all nominate Rushden Persian Rescue and help them to win 10% of all proceeds for July from online pet accessories store all you have to do is click the following link and Nominate them Name Comets Corners Charity of the Month for July! | Facebook

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes The Animal Lifeline UK Team
*


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*A big







to Everyone that Nominated Patsy and Rushden Persian Rescue we have just seen this in Comets Corners Page

Rushden Persian Rescue is Comets Corners new Charity of the Month! 
Please help us to help them by visiting our online pet accessories store - a minimum of 10% of any purchase you make will be going to Rushden this month! 
Please share with your friends & family 

Comets Corners - Home Page

Now any one that wants to buy a pressie for their pet please consider buying it from Comets Corner this month because 10% of every purchase will go Rushden Persian Rescue to help the cats it their care.*


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

thats Fab!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thats great to hear, just sorry i didnt get to vote


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Never mind Jenny you can still help by buying something for your kittys from Comets corner website and Rushden Persain rescue will get 10% of the proceeds


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

ok thks for that kj


----------

